
Show HN: Clerk.JS – A normalizer with denormalized data access for React - felipellrocha
https://github.com/felipellrocha/clerkjs
======
genbit
Nice! Can you compare it to
[https://github.com/paularmstrong/normalizr](https://github.com/paularmstrong/normalizr)
?

~~~
felipellrocha
Yeah! It has pretty much the same goals as normalizr, except when it comes to
data access. After normalizing:

const { result, entities: clerk } = normalize(data, Character)

This evaluates to true:

clerk.character[1].location[1] === clerk.location[1]

So, you can still access your data directly via your reducers, while accessing
it via nesting in your components.

